# speaker out riggers



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

Why are these SOOOO expensive!!

http://www.soundocity.com/Straight_End_1.50_Spikes.html

metal plate with 2 holes in it.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Wow! You could probably find a local machine shop to make those for you for less than that!

Here are the cones very cheap, you'd just need the bar pieces made:
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=240-660


----------



## looneybomber (Sep 20, 2006)

fschris, in addition to checking in to a local machine shop, if you have a local university/college/tech school, you can check with one of the professors, or even a student and see if something could be made for ya. You may be able to find an undergrad to do it for ya with some scraps they have sitting around for $20. From there, see if anyone local does powder coating and you may even be able to get them done for a few bucks or even free. I had a guy powder coat some motorcycle parts for me for free so long as I waited till the next time he was going to use black powder again.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Yes, you can get them cheaper, but that doesn't answer why they are soooo expensive! And the answer is not so complicated. You see there really are people out there that pride themselves on having really nice, really expensive things. And there is nothing wrong with that, I mean...I like having really nice things. So say you have an extra $50,000 in the bank this month & your hobby is high end audio, this could look like something to give you a bit of enjoyment...a tinkering that you & your friends could talk about as you contemplate their perceived, sonic benefits. I know people who spend money like this. Is it necessary.....no. Is it fun.....I thing the answer is yes! I just wish I was in that income bracket :spend:. So you see, these guy's just occupy a nich that supplies a product to a select group of people. And they figured out how to get paid well for it.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

looneybomber said:


> fschris, in addition to checking in to a local machine shop, if you have a local university/college/tech school, you can check with one of the professors, or even a student and see if something could be made for ya. You may be able to find an undergrad to do it for ya with some scraps they have sitting around for $20. From there, see if anyone local does powder coating and you may even be able to get them done for a few bucks or even free. I had a guy powder coat some motorcycle parts for me for free so long as I waited till the next time he was going to use black powder again.


Good call! My brother is an instructer at our local tech school and i have had great luck with getting great stuff done by the students.:T
As far as why they are so expensive.... because they can be. (don't mean to sound blunt).


----------



## untuned (Mar 29, 2012)

From what I can see you would be paying mostly for the spikes and the machine-work involved. I myself wouldn't pay for it but, i guess in the "audiophile" world it has certian sonic advantages and for under 500 it would be a steal.:spend:

They might, _might_ be worth it if they were made from aluminum or titanium..... still seems overpriced


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

untuned said:


> From what I can see you would be paying mostly for the spikes and the machine-work involved. I myself wouldn't pay for it but, i guess in the "audiophile" world it has certian sonic advantages and for under 500 it would be a steal.:spend:
> 
> They might, _might_ be worth it if they were made from aluminum or titanium..... still seems overpriced


i just liked how they looked.


----------



## untuned (Mar 29, 2012)

Oh yeah I like the way they look too.... I'm just guessing at why they are so expensive


----------



## domwilson (Oct 31, 2010)

I thought those were expensive as well. I ended up getting these...http://www.emptek.com/outrigger.php


----------



## untuned (Mar 29, 2012)

YAHTZEE!! that price is right on the money... good find!


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Nice find, Dom, those look good. As for the price of the other ones, bambino nailed it. As long as people are willing to pay the price, they can charge whatever they want. And I think a large part of the community here is more DIY-minded than their usual customers, so to someone who has the money to burn and isn't inclined to design or research something himself, I guess it makes sense.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

AWESOME.

I will order those. They will be going on those 2.5 MMTMM i am building.


----------

